# Rate Increase Prediction!



## sguerra923 (Feb 14, 2016)

What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

How green are you in the Uber game?


----------



## Imdone (Jan 19, 2016)

I just caught this in another thread. San Francisco drivers were just apparently sent this email. Looks like there is a base fare increase occurring there, but the drivers' take home pay isn't being increased.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

sguerra923 said:


> What do you guys/gals think?


Wishful thinking.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber Rocket Science:

Lower rates means higher income for drivers. Lower Safe Ride Fee does not mean higher income for Uber.

Uber still expects you to believe this, despite an Operations Manager's posting on these boards that Uber will keep dropping rates until it reaches the lowest that drivers will accept.

The Operations Manager did not come out and state it, but she stated enough to let those who understand know that Uber knows that this "lower rates/higher earnings" bull puckey is just that: bull puckey.


----------



## rugbyrat (Feb 2, 2016)

Agree about the Ops Manager's comment. She essentially stated that Uber will continue to lower driver pay to the lowest possible amount where drivers continue to drive and demand is covered. That is one of the reasons Uber constantly seeks drivers - there is always someone willing to do a job for a lower pay.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Its tough for anyone to raise prices, unless they can show a greater value to the passengers. It would really reduce demand if they beefed it up at this time, the people just don't see it as that valuable after being served by much lower fares for so long.

I expect they may try a small increase, but with most of the increase going to the corporation. Uber hasn't had any problem recruiting new partners, they really don't have to raise compensation.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Rates 
Will be increased but almost certainly below where they were last yer.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uber will up the booking fee by .30-.50, and they will lower mileage rates in July or August by the same amount.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys, fwiw, Uberman's a thoughtful content provider so we're more than willing to listen to what he has to say. We have no idea about whether he's right on his call but we thought this was a thoughtful vid. Regardless, we'll report anything as we see it here. Our Clients are in all 46 states that Uber operates in and so we'll see the rate changes in fairly real time, if/when they occur. Best.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

dailypay said:


> Hi guys, fwiw, Uberman's a thoughtful content provider so we're more than willing to listen to what he has to say. We have no idea about whether he's right on his call but we thought this was a thoughtful vid. Regardless, we'll report anything as we see it here. Our Clients are in all 46 states that Uber operates in and so we'll see the rate changes in fairly real time, if/when they occur. Best.


Rates have gone up in several markets. Not by a whole lot, but it's happened. Thank you DailyPay for the kind sentiments.


----------



## crash (Feb 23, 2015)

That's funny rates have done nothing but decrease in Orlando and people expect increases, isn't going to happen. It may go lower but it isn't going up


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

LOL he was way off. We just took our second fare cut in 6 months in Burlington, VT. Kind of went the wrong way on that one.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

eyewall said:


> LOL he was way off. We just took our second fare cut in 6 months in Burlington, VT. Kind of went the wrong way on that one.


Where did I specifically say rates are going up in Burlington Vermont? This is the problem with the majority of you people you think small inside your own little box there's an entire country out here and rates have gone up in several markets you're not the only ones out here


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

crash said:


> That's funny rates have done nothing but decrease in Orlando and people expect increases, isn't going to happen. It may go lower but it isn't going up


Here we go again another small thinker that can't see outside of his own little box there's a whole world out here your little market is just that rates have gone up in plenty of markets just not yours


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Randy Shear said:


> Here we go again another small thinker that can't see outside of his own little box there's a whole world out here your little market is just that rates have gone up in plenty of markets just not yours


I wouldn't say they've gone up anywhere. Rather, slightly rebounded from a drop so ridiculous, even Uber had second thoughts. However, there's no market that you can say the rates have gone up. They have always been lower or the same as the original for that market.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> I wouldn't say they've gone up anywhere. Rather, slightly rebounded from a drop so ridiculous, even Uber had second thoughts. However, there's no market that you can say the rates have gone up. They have always been lower or the same as the original for that market.


I can counter that logic by saying if the rates dropped, and then went up even a cent, then that is by definition an increase. Never did I quote rates would go above what they were before the winter warm-up.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Randy Shear said:


> Here we go again another small thinker that can't see outside of his own little box there's a whole world out here your little market is just that rates have gone up in plenty of markets just not yours


Sorry I was a bit harsh, just pissed about the cut here. Clearly I realize there is a whole world of markets out there. Which ones went up?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

eyewall said:


> Sorry I was a bit harsh, just pissed about the cut here. Clearly I realize there is a whole world of markets out there. Which ones went up?


Rates didn't go up in my market either. I'm pissed too. I drive surge only to make up for it. I still enjoy driving, but not for $0.70/mi and $0.11/min. I've seen rate increases in Chicago (Pool increase), The Bay area, Fresno, Fayetville, Baltimore, and a few others.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Randy Shear said:


> Rates didn't go up in my market either. I'm pissed too. I drive surge only to make up for it. I still enjoy driving, but not for $0.70/mi and $0.11/min. I've seen rate increases in Chicago (Pool increase), The Bay area, Fresno, Fayetville, Baltimore, and a few others.


One thing I am thankful for is not having pool in this small market.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Raaaaaaandy.... What's up bud... Haven't seen you on here in a while. Mostly because I haven't been on here. What city are you in now? OKC?


----------

